#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  請問這張圖中目前妳最喜歡哪一類型的作品？

## 狼王白牙

這是一張網路上找來的圖，原作者及出處不明
不過同好之間可能有一個最喜歡或較為喜歡的型態
試問大家偏向哪個型 ，回答時可以多選

如果知道這張圖的出處請告知以便補上

----------


## 幻貓

Kemono跟獸人的差別好像就在於腿型及毛法量
本來還以為這兩者是一樣的意思呢~
我喜歡多一點野性:3

當然我也很想選純動物就是了
至於前兩者就沒那麼愛了，雖然現實中的獸裝大多都是這兩種樣子030

----------


## Dingz

> Kemono跟獸人的差別好像就在於腿型及毛法量
> 本來還以為這兩者是一樣的意思呢~
> 我喜歡多一點野性:3
> 
> 當然我也很想選純動物就是了
> 至於前兩者就沒那麼愛了，雖然現實中的獸裝大多都是這兩種樣子030


因為現實中的要製作[動物重視型]的獸裝就是......難!   :Mr. Green:  

真實向獸頭 = 難
真實向獸腿(digigrade leg) = 難
真實向動物身型(例: 熊的大肚子, 狼人的肌肉) = 難

加在一起後, 製作困難度就是...難難難難難難囧

其實小鼠對中間的兩個比較有愛.因為牠們都給小鼠一種神秘感(特別是獸裝方面!)

而兩者不同之處是:

人間重視型 : 呈現出來比較可愛
動物重視型 : 呈現出來比較帥氣, 野性!

希望有一天,小鼠可以製作出動物重視型的獸裝吧  :Embarassed:

----------


## 影貓ROKU

在兩種獸人之間選了很久=ˇ=
偏人形的我常畫
偏獸形的比較帥氣
到最後我還是選了偏人形的獸人>ˇ0

----------


## 闇影龍

某龍還是比較喜歡偏獸的獸人~!

畢竟...比較帥氣>W<~~~

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

偏獸的獸人跟純獸+1!!

獥覺得保有動物的形態會比較帥=W=!
如果真要選的話就中間那條黑線吧 (欸?

不過看來看去...偏人形的獸人也很帥耶..(欸?!

----------


## wingwolf

純獸+1

最喜歡純粹的動物
還是覺得最自然的形態最順眼最漂亮^^
另外也喜歡動物元素較多的獸人
更加野性，這樣才有野生動物的樣子啊XD

P.S.
關於furry和were，畫家Goldenwolf有作過這兩者的比較：
<object width="450" height="507"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=56103693&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=56103693&width=1337" height="507" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>

----------


## 銀生

這張圖我也在pixiv看過~!
個人是第二和第三個
左一的在下絕對不能接受阿~~  :jcdragon-ahh:

----------


## 魂也狼

我選偏動物的獸人

因為這樣比較帥
比較有"野生"的感覺  :jcdragon-tea:

----------


## 痕‧風狼

最左邊我絕對不會選...
右邊3個都還滿喜歡的
第2跟第3  給人的感覺不太一樣 但是我都很喜歡...
最後還是決定選了 第3個... 趨近獸人型態但保有大部分的動物特徵

----------


## 幻影殺手

如果能自由變換型態，那樣最好

因為每種型態都有厲害和不方便不方便之處

----------


## 迷龍

我點最後一個選項，因為~~

我全部都很喜歡！


不過ケモヒト個人偏好少女，而且絕對不裸體。但是如果是輪到迷龍我畫的時候，卻是動物(包括バケモの)畫最多，ケモノ次之。ケモヒト因為個人不會畫人的關係反而畫得最少。

話說回來這裡的ケモヒト感覺有點狹隘，ケモヒト也是有在細分很多的呢(光是男就可以再分大叔、美形男、正太獸...etc)

啊阿，不過哪，大家喜歡就好不要批評不要批評www

----------


## 大漠之狼

比較偏向"動物注重型"

這樣才有動物野性的感覺。
恩..

----------


## Silver．Tain

有看過我的畫風的應該都知道我是主要偏向人型重視啦@3@

不過目前還在朝向獸型重視發展中呢Q3Q...

話說左一我自己也少畫...

----------


## 咖啡

我是偏向左邊兩個
因為我畫不太出來第三種（默
不過每種都有優點
獸型的話還要再多多磨練呢

----------


## 野狼1991

個人喜歡偏獸人型,但畫出來的卻是偏擬人型(倒
應該說我目前在樂園發的也幾乎都是擬人型(泣
但絕對不會選最左邊的+1

會喜歡左邊那種的一定是要*正太*或*蘿莉*!!(阿~我不是怪哥哥XD"
沒有啦,上一句話是開玩笑的XD
相信我阿!!

是說個人練習不會畫那一種的(抓
與喜好程度有一定關係是真的
而且之前有思考這算不算獸人定義ˊ3ˋ"

----------


## 月光牙狼

偏動物的獸人!!(舉爪

哦....該怎麼說

雖然小狼我也是常畫偏人型的獸人

不過小狼我還是對動物比較有愛=W=

可是純獸好像也不錯

所以想了很久XD"

可是小狼我不怎麼喜歡只有耳朵跟尾巴的擬獸人說...

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

我是比較喜歡右邊三個                                                                          

左邊的比較喜歡正太那一類型的圖                                                                          
(貌似是名正太控)                                                                          

不然的話我總覺得怪怪的

----------


## Anfauglir

我偏向右邊三個XD
但真的本命的大概在左二到那條黑線上的程度。

至於亞人（左一）就沒有特別的愛了，老實說總覺得少了些什麼？
除非是貓耳娘，狐娘，或是獸正太之類的才會比較喜歡(?)

@樓上：（遞赫羅）（？
（我老實承認赫羅我喜歡的是狼型態\OWO/）

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

冰狼的答案是-> 趨近動物型態-動物擬人化
這張圖越往動物的方向越能吸引本狼

自然型態下的線條、形體
是冰狼最喜歡的

動物元素與特徵越豐富
越能夠吸引本狼

純粹的動物 不加上任何擬人元素
這才是完美的 (PERFECT!)

(這是個狼觀點喔)

----------


## 幻月狼仙

我選2.趨近獸人型態但保有大部分的動物特徵
愈趨近人形的愈看愈不喜歡
我較喜歡趨近於野獸本身樣態
但又不想要是獸類本身的原形
所以 就選了牠
 :狐狸心跳:

----------


## 嵐霖

唉呵呵～
當然是從右到左第二個囉XDD
又帥又可愛>W<
比較有狼人的感覺=W=

----------


## 阿翔

從前是只喜歡全獸或全獸人形（動物重視型）的，
不過現在其實全部都可以接受喔。
當然地，如果真的只能選一種的話，我會選擇「動物」，
第二是「獸人」，第三就是人間重視型那兩種。
雖然說其實我畫的圖圖都介乎在「獸人」和「ケモノ」之間……（小聲）

----------


## 呆瓜犬

２.趨近獸人型態但保有大部分的動物特徵

自己是喜歡野味比較重的獸人w（這什比喻

當然最右邊的動物也很棒XD！（？

----------


## 羽翔

動物重視形獸人跟純獸！
因為比較有野性嗷！
畢竟自以為是野性派嗄（？）

但若是擇一個的話
本狼選野獸型獸人！
依方面是比較常化，另一方面也比較能表現肌肉：Ｄ＜＜

----------


## 賽茲恩·奧

投票給第二項了....
僅是因為喜歡那種野性....（大概是我平日太理性了吧....
不過感覺第三項更接近奧腦中的獸人....（畢竟存在著可通過進化存在的必要條件....

----------


## Veritas

我是投第三KeMoNo
看了這張圖
原來日本KeMoNo的定意是偏人類
我跟朋友的是分成
獸耳.獸人.動物
中間2種就泛稱獸人
KeMoNo跟獸人比起來
感覺更溫柔可愛睿智
所以選他
獸也很棒
有點難以比較..
我後3種都有畫(望向橡皮擦屑)
獸耳就算是蘿莉正太也不會選吧
毛膨膨在我心中有絕對優勢..
KeMoNo我也畫毛膨膨~

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

除了第一個那個謎之東西之外我都喜歡,如果有其他種類的獸人的話我會選擇左邊屬來第2個,若是沒有其他獸人,我會選第3個,若是沒辦法變獸人,我會選當個小狼狼~

----------


## 火狼

好難選
尤其是右邊的那三個
都好想當
但感覺各有好壞
還是覺得從右數的第二個比較好((趨於二者之間

----------


## 狗熊

嗯`如要選擇一個的話,那我會選"趨近獸人型態但保有大部分的動物特徵"  :wuf_e_closedgrin:  
這種較為接近想像中的獸人(動物野性較多)  :wuf_e_laugh:  
下面那一個"趨近獸人型態但保有大部分的人類特徵"我就沒就那麼喜愛了吧  :Rolling Eyes:  
因為通常看到的幾乎都是這一種,看的太多了較沒什麼會留下印象深刻的感覺   :Cool:

----------


## 狼敏

在下選"趨近獸人型態但保有大部分的動物特徵".
最左邊偏向人的直接排除了.因為在下不怎麼愛人類這種生物.(諷刺的是自己就是這種生物...).但在下非常熱愛動物~.WWW.
中間兩種型態排除了左邊的.因為在下一直覺得動物的弓型後腿線條很美!SO喜歡.XD.

----------


## 竹 林

喜歡動物重視型!!

雖然表項方法都是人間重視...

<=表裡不一的小孩= =

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第一種跟第二種都很喜歡

不過還是偏向第二種XD

----------


## 深淵惡狼

第三個圖很讚~

但我有幾個問題!
1.牠的腳...是三節式的(從膝蓋關節開始往下算)...怎麼控制=0=?
2.腳的著地面積...能撐住牠的重量嗎?...

抱歉想得太實際...

----------


## 哈凱

趨近獸人型態但保有大部分的動物特徵
還是覺得
動物要有點野性才會帥~

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼的喜好程度是右二>右一>左二。

本狼非常喜歡這種獸人型卻依舊有明顯獸的特徵的造型，就像LSI狼大大所繪的這張圖一樣！！！這也是本狼以後做整形爪術的首選哪！！！  :wuffer_glee:  

第二的話就是單純動物型了，就像【野狼歷險記】裡的狼群一樣！！！完全展現身為動物桀驁不馴的野性，深得本狼之讚賞！！！  :wuffer_wink: 

第三則是有比較多人類特徵的類型，像【機甲】的吳鍊與吳鎮兩狼！！！

不過，這三種類型在本狼心目中的評分差距甚小；如果要呈現的話，應該就是：100：99.9：99.8的差別吧！！！

同樣地，本狼謝絕左一這種不三不四(話可能重了點)的型態！！！  :wuffer_pissed:

----------


## 夜星

我喜歡完完全全的獸!
感覺比較帥.............
比較有“野性”的感覺
喜好程度大概是這樣:狼>獸人(近獸)>獸人(中)>獸人(近人)

----------


## 燄瀆

嗯...還是從左數來第三個好啊
我覺得要顯現出獸人態的話還是要有後腳上的突骨(對不起我不太會形容那個部位)才算到位
我自己創作的獸人也都是有突骨(...)的

至於最左邊的那隻，我想是日本動漫很常出現的玩意兒，像Dog Days或一些動畫中常出現的使魔
真要說的話那就是...帶上獸耳及獸尾的cosplay？

----------


## 狼の寂

小寂選擇的是"我有其它答案"
這四者之中咱比較偏愛中間的兩個都是獸人形態的

咱選擇偏向人類屬性的原因是因為牠長得比較可愛  > w <
然後選擇偏向獸屬性的原因則是因為趨於動物的本能  : 3
牠的外型比較接近原本的狼，腳部有三個關節(其實偏人形的也是，但是因為是在腳板，因此一般不會有誰去注意到，但就生物學的角度來講，它們的構造是一樣的)   : 3

不過其實咱也想選擇狼形態的說，方便於奔馳

至於第一個人形但有動物特徵的也還可以，利於藏身人群之中
就像可愛的賢狼赫蘿一樣  ~ > w < ~
但特別的是赫蘿可以還原成巨狼形態  
還真方便呢!   OwO

----------


## 小藍龍

我選最後一個~
奔跑時比較快~
看起來也比較可愛＞w＜

----------


## Bior

我選擇了人間重視型的第二種形態，方便在人群中行動又不失動物的特徵OwO

----------


## 白拓

本狼選擇第四種型態
狼本來就是自然世界中的佼佼者
體型，能力，意志皆是最完美的
因此不需要再有人形了

----------


## The best wolf

我會選擇偏獸的獸人啦，因為
速度VS攻擊VS防禦=偏獸的獸人或獸。(動物重視形)
帥氣(?)VS保持動物性質=偏人的獸人(人類重視形)
因該還是要因個獸喜好吧。

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍選左邊數來第一個圖~
敝龍最愛的還是純獸啊＞w＜ (天然的尚好((被踹飛
第二喜歡的就是中間那兩個了

----------


## 極風

我也很喜歡純獸
不過我還是選偏獸的獸人  (私心阿)
雖然想選偏人的獸人
但還是有獸性的獸人比較吸引我

----------


## 悠輝夜

選擇了趨近獸人但保有大部分動物特徵
在心裡比較之後還是偏獸的獸人勝出呀，帥氣又帶野性>w<
附上在pixiv看到的網址
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.p...st_id=17062817

----------


## 小狼 虎哉

很多作品都好像是偏人形的獸人，容易感覺會好可愛，但又不失野性owo
而偏獸形的獸人，十分帥氣又帶有野性，感覺很豪放~
兩者小虎都十分喜歡的說...(被打
不過，小虎畫的獸人都好像是偏人形的獸人，所以選了由左向右數的第二獸人~~(搖尾

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍喜歡純獸
最單純存在的
因為距離我們最近
其他三個不常看見
所以對敝龍來說少了些熟悉感

----------


## 弦月

我果然還是比較喜歡純獸呀（撒花
因為跑起來比較快
再來就是右邊數來第二個
我也很喜歡左邊數來第一個，不過要視情況而定
如果像狼與辛香料裡面的赫羅那種，是變成人形的純獸（還保留著野獸的行為，也還能變回獸形）就很棒（我寫的東西裡通常有這種設定
但如果本來就長了獸耳獸尾，行為趨近於人的，我就沒那麼喜歡

結論：（從左邊數的話）四和一（要看情況）大於三大於二

----------


## CORN庫爾

左一只是長了動物耳朵/尾巴的人類，我習慣稱此為「亞人」
至少要有左二才是獸人，右二是比較貼合我心中標準的獸人，
右一感覺就是完整的獸了。

左二跟右二這兩個我都喜歡。

----------

